# Ephedrine Help



## graemewh (Nov 19, 2008)

I used to use ephedrine and got good results from it howeber

the person I get it off is not around anymore I've seen people

on here say they have used it can anyone message me a contact please if possible

As trust people on here as want to make sure it's ephedrine im

getting thankyou


----------

